# Your favorite moments in prepper movies



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Just for some holiday fun. Post your memorable scenes from survival related film. Here's mine:

"American Blackout" The wealthy woman in her grid down, blacked-out, waterless penthouse apartment in Manhatten, gunfire in the streets below. She's looking at her unconscious husband dying from an infected wound received fighting for a can of peaches, and crying: "Look what's become of us. Why is nobody helping us?"


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Just for some holiday fun. Post your memorable scenes from survival related film. Here's mine:
> 
> "American Blackout" The wealthy woman in her grid down, blacked-out, waterless penthouse apartment in Manhatten, gunfire in the streets below. She's looking at her unconscious husband dying from an infected wound received fighting for a can of peaches, and crying: "Look what's become of us. Why is nobody helping us?"


if I'm remembering correctly - the husband's wound wasn't received as combat noble - he cut himself getting the can of peaches open ....

didn't care too much for it - they PCed the ever living crap out of it .... only thing missing was the transgendered former Seal protecting the neighborhood from the "deplorable" white middle class looters ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the apartment yuppies meet their end:






battle of the peaches:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> if I'm remembering correctly - the husband's wound wasn't received as combat noble - he cut himself getting the can of peaches open ....


You're right, it's been awhile since I saw it.

Hecks with the marauders, those peach cans are the real enemy. LOL.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yippie Ki Yay Mother******


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Yippie Ki Yay Mother******


"Now I have a machine gun. Ho, ho, ho."

RIP Alan Rickman.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Sounds like something I need, PP sent, John is the first name.

*Rancher*


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

azrancher said:


> Sounds like something I need, PP sent, John is the first name.
> 
> *Rancher*


 @azrancher FYI I think you replied to the wrong thread.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> @azrancher FYI I think you replied to the wrong thread.


Hmmm wonder how that happened, anybody else have this problem? And no I wasn't drinking the Christmas punch.

*Rancher*


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket playing Christmas day pranks?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Just for some holiday fun. Post your memorable scenes from survival related film. Here's mine:
> 
> "American Blackout" The wealthy woman in her grid down, blacked-out, waterless penthouse apartment in Manhatten, gunfire in the streets below. She's looking at her unconscious husband dying from an infected wound received fighting for a can of peaches, and crying: "Look what's become of us. Why is nobody helping us?"


We are too busy prepping to watch much prepper movies. lol. Time and money are both in short supply these days. Thats what the cute lady says on the country music radio channel anyway.

KEQX FM | Pure Country


----------

